
The Radial Tire Lesson for Silicon Valley - PhantomGremlin
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-radial-tire-lesson-for-silicon-valley-1496604821
======
PhantomGremlin
I bypassed the paywall by clicking on the URL in Kessler's tweet about his
column:
[https://twitter.com/andykessler/status/871464537911840768](https://twitter.com/andykessler/status/871464537911840768)

